
Massachusetts Police Test Out Robot Dogs. Is Dystopia on Its Way? - jMyles
https://reason.com/2019/11/26/massachusetts-police-test-out-robot-dogs-is-dystopia-on-its-way/
======
jMyles
> The agreement doesn't say much about how the bomb squad is permitted to use
> Spot, but it does forbid the bomb squad from taking and posting photos of
> Spot in use;

I'm surprised that a police organization can agree to this term; surely any of
the other bomb squad members nearby will capture the device on their body
cameras (assuming they have them), which in turn are public property and
subject to FIPA / FOIA.

Is a police department which agrees to secrecy in its uses of secret
technology _per se_ a secret police department?

